# How Much Is Too Much?



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Alright, so I'm having slight issues with my water quality. I did a water change five days ago, and tested my water quality 2 days later. All my levels were high! I am using the freshwater master test kit from API. My readings after the initial water change were: PH 7.4 (I know it should be lower, but I think it's my driftwood), Ammo .25, Nitrate 40ppm, and Nitrite .50 ppm. I did about a 50% water change and tested my water again last night, here are my recent readings: PH 7.6, Ammo 0, Nitrate .25ppm, and Nitrite 40ppm. My aquarium is a 72 gallon and I have 4 RBP's with 1 pleco. For filtration I have a Marineland Magnum 350 and a Fluval 304. Also, I changed out my filter pads on both filters yesterday afternoon. Now for my question, how much water changed is too much? How do I lower my Nitrates and Nitrites?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

30% every couple of days should lower the ammo.

Question?, Do you have media in your filters and not just pads?
Did you rinse with tank water or tap whater?
If the media was out of water/not submerged for too lond the BB would die also causing these ammo spikes


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

There's media in both filters. The Fluval has bio-max and carbon. Theres also a carbon basket in the Magnum 350. I don't rinse the fluval baskets out at all, just pull the pads out and replace them, the baskets stay submerged in the filter water from the tank. I usually empty the Magnum out and rinse that with tap water....is that not ok? How long can I have the media out before the BB starts to die? I've never heard of that being an issue, but it makes sense. I did about a 30% water change two days ago, and got the same results as my last test. Nitrates are still high (40 ppm), but my ammonia was good (0 ppm). What do you recommend I do about the Nitrates? Does it matter if I have any live plants in my tank? I have only three live plants: (2) Anubias and one amazon sword, both from which I got from my LFS. Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Rinsing with tap water kills the bacteria in the media and may be the cause of your ammo spike since it then has to recycle.
Basically your bio load is taken care of by both filters when cycled, when you rinse the one with tap water you kill off the bacteria and then the bioload is only taken care of by the one filter which cant handle the usually shared load.

I hope that makes sense, I'm a lil tired


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

It makes perfect sense, but my ammonia is good. It's at 0ppm...It's my nitrates that are high. My nitrates are @ 40ppm.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Water changes are the only way to lower nitrates unless you have alot more plants and they will then absorb the nitrates.
I dont think that you really have enough plants to put a dent in the nitrates so mopre waterchanges it is


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

You're tank's not cycled. First thing to do is get rid of the carbon in your filters that stuff's for noobs. Then search around on here for a good thread on how to cycle your tank. Good luck.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Piranha Dan said:


> You're tank's not cycled. First thing to do is get rid of the carbon in your filters that stuff's for noobs. Then search around on here for a good thread on how to cycle your tank. Good luck.


Why do I want to get rid of my carbon?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

In a healthy fish tank, carbon is not needed. The waste produced by the fish is all broken down by the beneficial bacteria that are supposed to be growing on your bio-media. The only time you should use carbon is if you're removing medication from the water. I've been running a cannister filter for about 3 years now with nothing but bio-media and sponges (sponges are for mechanical filtration and support additional beneficial bacteria) and my water quality is perfect. Plus, it makes your filter virtually maintenance free. I only have to clean mine every 3 months or so.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Put some biomedia in your Magnum cartridge and add more to your Fluval after you ditch the carbon. I would then rinse your sponges in the Fluval one week, and the Magnum sleeve the next for now until you get your nitrates under control (they can be nitrate traps). Keep doing that until they need replaced and you will probably be able to space the rinsings out once you get a feel for how long they can go. You may have to rinse your biomedia in a bucket of tank water every 6 months or so too.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Damn, all these years of fish keeping and I have never heard any of that before. Thanks so much guys for your help. Carbon is outta there.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I didn't even read any of the previous posts... so I may be repeating info...

The driftwood will bring pH down if anything... not up.

50% water changes is the max you should do... I try to keep it a little under that personally.
Of course it depends on how much filter media you have, substrate, decor, etc.

Sounds like your tank is probably going through a mini-cycle.
I'd just keep up with some water changes... maybe 30%-40% ever couple/few days or so.

Keep us posted!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

PiranhaMike661 said:


> Alright, so I'm having slight issues with my water quality. I did a water change five days ago, and tested my water quality 2 days later. All my levels were high! I am using the freshwater master test kit from API. My readings after the initial water change were: PH 7.4 (I know it should be lower, but I think it's my driftwood), Ammo .25, Nitrate 40ppm, and Nitrite .50 ppm. I did about a 50% water change and tested my water again last night, here are my recent readings: PH 7.6, Ammo 0, Nitrate .25ppm, and Nitrite 40ppm. My aquarium is a 72 gallon and I have 4 RBP's with 1 pleco. For filtration I have a Marineland Magnum 350 and a Fluval 304. Also, I changed out my filter pads on both filters yesterday afternoon. Now for my question, how much water changed is too much? How do I lower my Nitrates and Nitrites?


 Like said drift wood lowers pH and the water sounds like its in some mini cycle.

carbon can be effective as long as you change it out before its used up, but id prefer to just use to specifically if you want to remove meds but regualrly just have more bio media instead of carbon


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

When you said driftwood brings your PH levels down, you mean acidity levels right? Doesn't driftwood soften the water?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

PiranhaMike661 said:


> When you said driftwood brings your PH levels down, you mean acidity levels right? Doesn't driftwood soften the water?


Driftwood only lowers the PH a tiny bit; maybe like 0.1-0.2 if you have a nice piece or two. Only large quantities of rotting wood would lower your PH significantly.

Acidity yes and I dont think it softens the water, for that a softner pillow (not recommended) will do it or peatmoss but that will make your water like tea.

Your Ph is good so dont worry about it


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

That's all I needed to hear, thanks.


----------

